# Smoke tube question



## iceman6409 (Jun 8, 2017)

So I just purchased a Char Broil Smoker Tube.  Can't beat the price.  Anyways I have several bags of wood chips and I am wondering if anyone uses wood chips in this scenario.  If so generally speaking how long do they smoke?  Also would I soak them first?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 8, 2017)

Generally speaking no. They are meant for pellets. But it is possible to put the tube on an element in your smoker to get them to smolder like a Big/Little Chief works. I wouldn't light them as you would pellets. In any case you don't want them to ignite into a flame- just smolder. Soaking chips is also a no.


----------

